# Small funnel webs on cork



## NICKP (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi there, Just curious to see if anyone knows what might be behind these little web like structures that keep popping up on my cork bark... I have not seen any spiders though I have seen a few mites crawling on the ghostwood pieces. I don’t think they are spider mites though because none have been on any of the plants at all. Could it be fungus? Pic is a little blurry....










Viv progress pics https://imgur.com/gallery/Ek0Crvt


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

NICKP said:


> Hi there, Just curious to see if anyone knows what might be behind these little web like structures that keep popping up on my cork bark... I have not seen any spiders though I have seen a few mites crawling on the ghostwood pieces. I don’t think they are spider mites though because none have been on any of the plants at all. Could it be fungus? Pic is a little blurry....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a spider web to me.

I must say, I still love the look of this terrarium!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Donr be afraid, it is a spider web, spiders know whats good, relax.


----------



## NICKP (Apr 21, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Looks like a spider web to me.
> 
> I must say, I still love the look of this terrarium!



I will leave them alone then, maybe they will take care of some of the gnats. Appreciate the compliment on the viv. The plants are starting to grow a lot faster now (all but one of the ferns). Trying to train one of the Peperomias over into the big bald spot on the top/back to hopefully fill that section in. I think I’m becoming more interested in plants now than finding a future occupant...


Viv progress pics https://imgur.com/gallery/Ek0Crvt


----------



## NICKP (Apr 21, 2020)

Kmc said:


> Donr be afraid, it is a spider web, spiders know whats good, relax.



Thanks lol. I’m a helicopter parent.


Viv progress pics https://imgur.com/gallery/Ek0Crvt


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

NICKP said:


> I think I’m becoming more interested in plants now than finding a future occupant...


There are many amazing aspects of this hobby. I have been right where you are right now my friend.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

NICKP said:


> Thanks lol. I’m a helicopter parent.
> 
> 
> Viv progress pics https://imgur.com/gallery/Ek0Crvt


If you get a spider as big as your frog, you start that helicopter right up.


----------

